# Lock at level 15?



## cheri_j (Dec 18, 2017)

Has anyone else noticed the little locks on some of the characters when they are at level 15?  When I look at my characters on the contacts list, there is little locks on the hearts.  I have crafted whatever item they requested at my campsite at level 10 or 15, so it can't be that.  I even moved them out of my campsite, thinking that was locking the level, but they are still locked.    What's up?


----------



## ashjaed (Dec 18, 2017)

Maybe it?s the new Max level indicator?


----------



## cheri_j (Dec 18, 2017)

ashjaed said:


> Maybe it?s the new Max level indicator?



No, when you tap on the animal, there is still the picture to get at level 20.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 18, 2017)

Naw, you have to craft a stage 3 amenity (Swimming Pool, Merry-go-round, Tree House, and Rock Stage) to level them all the way up to level 20.


----------



## ashjaed (Dec 18, 2017)

Yeah I meant you’ve maxed out the unlocked level. So you need to update the amenities before leveling up further.


----------



## Pun of Nentown (Dec 18, 2017)

Is it possible to get the levels up past 7 for more than two personality types simultaneously? I have those that like the cool style up pretty high, and Natural style-likers to 10. What about sporty and cute?


----------



## BunnyHunny (Dec 18, 2017)

Yes, it seems it's actually better to level all the camp styles at the same time and not just focus on one.... I made that mistake because I really wanted the carousel, so my cute villagers can level to 20 but quite a few are still stuck at level 7.


----------



## noctibloom (Dec 18, 2017)

I agree, it's better to try and go for a balanced approach. Having some villagers stuck at early levels can get pretty annoying. You don't even need to keep the amenities at your camp for them to count. The only time your amenities are really stuck at camp is at levels 1, 3, and 5, depending on which one you're working on (usually the first and last level).


----------

